# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Ebay- αγορασα πολυμετρο και χαλασε.. Τωρα????????

## IXHEM

Παιδια αγορασα ενα πολυμετρο απο το Ebay και το ομωμετρο του και η μετρηση θερμοκρασιας  χαλασαν..!! τι μπορω να κανω..??υπαρχει καποια εγγύηση για αυτο απο το Ebay ??

----------


## xsterg

τυπικα μεν υπαρχει. πρακτικα ομως .... αν εχεις κρατησει ολα τα αποδεικτικα αποστολης μπορεις να ερθεις σε επικοινωνια με τον πωλητη. τα παντα ομως εξαρτωνται απο την διαθεση του πωλητη και απο το κοστος του αντικειμενου. για τι κοστος πολυμετρου μιλαμε?

----------


## agis68

Δεν θα μας πεις πως χαλασε? ή το κρατάς μυστικό....Πριν πόσο καιρό το αγόρασες. Πάντως επειδή οι πωλητές είναι άνθρωποι με κατανόηση επικοινώνησε μαζί του. Αν το χαλασες απο αβλεψία δική σου πας για άλλο ανευ εγγύησης

----------


## IXHEM

η τιμη του ηταν 17.50 ευρο.. !

χαλασε γιατι μετρουσα μια αντισταση απο σεσουαρ την θερμοκρασια.. και επειδη ακούμπησα την αντισταση μεταφερθκε ρευμα στο πολυμετρο απο το καλωδιο για την μετρηση θερμοκρασιας....

σαν νεος δικαιούμαι να κανω τις γκαφες..χεχε ~~

επισεις .. τον Δεκεβρη του 13 το παρελαβα.. ~

----------


## plouf

αν υπαρχει η οχι εγυηση επρεπε να το ξερεις οταν το αγορασες !
σιγουρα πρεπει να απυθυνθεις στον πωλητη. ομως επειδη το κοστος ειναι μικρο δεν σε συμφαινει εξοδα αποστολης κτλ

(εδω μπαινει και η μεγαλη συζητηση για το γιατι προτιμαμε ελληνικά μαγαζια)

----------


## JOUN

> σαν νεος δικαιούμαι να κανω τις γκαφες..χεχε ~~
> 
> επισεις .. τον Δεκεβρη του 13 το παρελαβα.. ~



Φυσικα δικαιουσαι να κανεις γκαφες οπως επισης εισαι υποχρεωμενος να τις πληρωσεις κιολας,δεν νομιζεις;
Οποτε μπορεις να ξαναγορασεις το ιδιο φθηνο πολυμετρο και να προσεχεις παρα πολυ να μην το ξανακαψεις, η να παρεις ενα ακριβοτερο με προστασια ωστε να μην καιγεται τοσο ευκολα..

----------


## chip

άρα χάλασε λόγω υπαιτιότητας του κατόχου... άσχετα από τον πωλητή άσχετα αν σε συμφέρει να πλήρωνες έξοδα να πάει και να ρθει τυπικά ΔΕΝ δικαιούσε επισκευή ή αντικατάσταση από όπου και αν το αγόρασες και ανεξάρτητα αν το έκανες μόλις το άνοιξες...
και το μπαμ που έγινε λογικά θα φαίνεται μέσα... οπότε ούτε να τους ξεγελάσεις παίζει!

----------


## moutoulos

Δυστυχώς και εγγύηση να είχε, τώρα δεν έχει. Τα λάθη πληρώνονται, έτσι απλά και ανθρώπινα. Όλοι τα κάνουν ...

----------


## leosedf

> σαν νεος δικαιούμαι να κανω τις γκαφες..χεχε ~~



Ναι δικαιούσαι να τις πληρώσεις κιόλας όμως.

Που σαι ρε Κυριάκο με τα ΦΛΟΥΚΕ που δεν καίγονται.

----------


## IXHEM

> άρα χάλασε λόγω υπαιτιότητας του κατόχου... άσχετα από τον πωλητή άσχετα αν σε συμφέρει να πλήρωνες έξοδα να πάει και να ρθει τυπικά ΔΕΝ δικαιούσε επισκευή ή αντικατάσταση από όπου και αν το αγόρασες και ανεξάρτητα αν το έκανες μόλις το άνοιξες...
> και το μπαμ που έγινε λογικά θα φαίνεται μέσα... οπότε ούτε να τους ξεγελάσεις παίζει!



δικαια πραγματα  ...

----------


## moutoulos

Τέλος πάντων μην στεναχωριέσαι, δεν είσαι ο μόνος. Τις "νεανικές" γκάφες, όλοι τις κάναμε  :Wink: ,
στο ξεκίνημά μας ...

----------


## IXHEM

ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ το ομολογώ.. *ξενερωσα*.!!νιώθω οπως εσεις οταν την πατήσατε την πρωτη φορα..! :Biggrin:

----------


## nestoras

> ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ το ομολογώ.. *ξενερωσα*.!!νιώθω οπως εσεις οταν την πατήσατε την πρωτη φορα..!



Πάλι καλά που παλιά δεν υπήρχε e-bay... Τα παράπονα γίνονταν face to face στον "κυρ. Μήτσο" που είχε το μαγαζί με τα ηλεκτρονικά...

----------


## plouf

στην αρχη σου φαινεται! μετα το συνηθιζεις  :Wink: 

εγω (και βασικα ολοι εδω μεσα) το κανουν ακομα  :whistle:

----------


## draco1

Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις να το επισκευάσεις;  ψάξε στο νετ μήπως υπάρχει σχεδιακι για το πολυμετρο να δεις ποιες αντιστάσεις έχουν καεί  γιατί πιθανόν να έχουν μαυρίσει και να μην φαίνεται η τιμή τους και απ την άλλη θα μάθεις  :Smile:

----------


## herctrap

γιατί εγώ πιστεύω ότι αν πάρω το κινέζικο πολύμετρο που έχει 5 ευρώ και ακουμπήσω το thermocouple στην φάση δεν θα γίνει τίποτα?

γιατί κάηκε?

----------


## αλπινιστης

> γιατί εγώ πιστεύω ότι αν πάρω το κινέζικο πολύμετρο που έχει 5 ευρώ και ακουμπήσω το thermocouple στην φάση δεν θα γίνει τίποτα?
> 
> γιατί κάηκε?



Χμμμμ, στην θεση σου δεν θα το δοκιμαζα......  :Unsure:

----------


## john_b

> η τιμη του ηταν 17.50 ευρο.. !~



Σε αυτό το ποσό και μόνο του να χάλαγε, απλά δεν ασχολείσαι.
Γι αυτό δεν είναι μόνο τι σου προσφέρει ένα πολ/τρο, αλλά και τι αντέχει, ποιότητα κατασκευής, αξιοπιστία ενδείξεων, κ.λπ. 
1000 φορές ένα φλουκ από τα φτηνά της σειράς 15Β, 17Β και ας μην έχει τρου αρεμες, παρά ένα φουλ πανσιόν της πλάκας.

----------


## herctrap

ναι αλλά δεν είναι λογικό να χαλάσει
αν έχεις έναν μικροεπεξεργαστή που δουλεύει με μπαταρία σε breadboard 
και πας να μετρήσεις με ένα thermocouple την θερμοκρασία στην neozed μέσα στον πίνακα
δεν θα πάθει τίποτα

----------


## chipakos-original

> αν υπαρχει η οχι εγυηση επρεπε να το ξερεις οταν το αγορασες !
> σιγουρα πρεπει να απυθυνθεις στον πωλητη. ομως επειδη το κοστος ειναι μικρο δεν σε συμφαινει εξοδα αποστολης κτλ
> 
> (εδω μπαινει και η μεγαλη συζητηση για το γιατι προτιμαμε ελληνικά μαγαζια)



Και από Ελλάδα να το αγόραζε εγγύηση δεν θα έπαιρνε έτσι κι αλλιώς. Ειδικά όταν το λάθος εντοπιστεί σε κακή χρήση.

----------


## chip

> ναι αλλά δεν είναι λογικό να χαλάσει
> αν έχεις έναν μικροεπεξεργαστή που δουλεύει με μπαταρία σε breadboard 
> και πας να μετρήσεις με ένα thermocouple την θερμοκρασία στην neozed μέσα στον πίνακα
> δεν θα πάθει τίποτα



ούτε αυτό θα χαλούσε... αν το  κύκλωμα δούλευε με μπαταρία... αλλά άγγιξε 220V.... δηλαδή σε πόσα βολτ θα έπρεπε να αντέχει η κλίμακα της θερμοκρασίας?

----------


## herctrap

όχι δεν άγγιξε τα 230 
το thermocouple είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο στην άκρη που μετράει
άγγιξε ένα τυχαίο σημείο
το πολύμετρο δεν ήταν γειωμένο

και εσύ μπορείς να κρεμαστείς στον αέρα από τα καλώδια υψηλής τάσης της ΔΕΗ χωρίς να πάθεις τίποτα
αρκεί να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα δυο δάκτυλα

----------


## chip

αν άγγιζε ένα σημείο δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα... μάλλον κατά λάθος άγγιξε δύο σημεία....

----------


## herctrap

πως τα κατάφερε με το thermocouple?

----------


## radioamateur

> η τιμη του ηταν 17.50 ευρο.. !
> 
> χαλασε γιατι μετρουσα μια αντισταση απο σεσουαρ την θερμοκρασια.. και επειδη ακούμπησα την αντισταση μεταφερθκε ρευμα στο πολυμετρο απο το καλωδιο για την μετρηση θερμοκρασιας....
> 
> σαν νεος δικαιούμαι να κανω τις γκαφες..χεχε ~~
> 
> επισεις .. τον Δεκεβρη του 13 το παρελαβα.. ~




Αυτό ονομάζεται ACCIDENTAL DAMAGE οπότε η εγγύηση ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ.

----------


## mariosinsuex

Υπαιτιότητα του χρήστη..............-ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗ ΤΕΛΟΣ................    ΤΕΛΟΣ
Τι μα και τι και πως;Τέλος.
Τό καψες,παρε άλλο ή φτιάχτο ρωτώντας στο      http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/forum.php

----------


## agis68

ακομα για τον μακαρίτη λέτε? :Lol:

----------


## turist

Μήπως κάηκε καμιά ασφάλεια?

----------


## lepouras

> ακομα για τον μακαρίτη λέτε?



έλα ντε. μην το κουράζουμε ρε παιδιά. το θερμοστοιχείο που έχουν αυτά τα πολύμετρα είναι το κλασικό η μικρή μπιλίτσα που ενώνει δύο λεπτά σύρματα. είναι τόσο μικρή που εύκολα την ώρα που την έβαλλε μέσα στην αντίσταση του σεσουάρ ακούμπησε δύο διαφορετικές σπείρες και πέρασε τάση μέσα. και φυσικά ο κατασκευαστής δεν πρόβλεψε ασφάλεια για τέτοια περίπτωση.

----------


## herctrap

μα τα δυο σύρματα είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα 

δεν μπορεί να πέρασε τάση μέσα

ίσως και να χάλασε από μόνο του

δεν το ανοίγεις να βγάλεις μερικές φωτογραφίες

να δεις και τις ασφάλειες

----------


## chip

είναι σίγουρα εντάξη το θερμοζεύγος? δεν μας ειπε αν το μέτρησε....

----------


## Papas00zas

> Ναι δικαιούσαι να τις πληρώσεις κιόλας όμως.
> 
> Που σαι ρε Κυριάκο με τα ΦΛΟΥΚΕ που δεν καίγονται.



Μήπως τον εριξες παλι ban? Ήξερα ότι βγήκε για ενα διαστημα, αλλα παλι δε τον βρίσκω.

----------


## leosedf

Όχι εγώ.

----------


## sotron1

> Μήπως τον εριξες παλι ban? Ήξερα ότι βγήκε για ενα διαστημα, αλλα παλι δε τον βρίσκω.




Νομίζω έχει αποχωρήσει. Του την πέφτανε πολλοί, οπότε δεν άντεξε.

----------


## lepouras

ναι τον κακομοίρη που στόμα είχε και μηλιά δεν είχε.... μάλλον πληκτρολόγιο είχε και κουμπί δεν πάταγε :Biggrin: .

----------


## michaelcom

Χωρις να θελω να γινω περιεργος  :Very Happy: 

Αλλατι εχετε παθει ολοι με τον κυριακο? Μου ειχε απαντησει σε κατι ποστ που ειχα κανει παλιαοτερα νταξ εγω δεν καταλαβα και πολλα :P

..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................

Πισω στο πολυμετρο 

Εγω συμφωνω με τον Ηρακλη να καψει το πολυμετρο με το thermocoupler ειναι εξωφρενικα δυσκολο.... Εκτος αν ειναι τοοοσοοο μουφα το πολυμετρο (χωρις να θελω να προσβαλω κανενα) που καεικε απο πυκνωτικη συζευξη?(μλκιες λεω ε?)

----------


## chip

εμένα δεν με απασχολεί το κόλημα του Κυριάκου με τα Fluke και εγώ έχω τα δικά μου κολήματα (πχ με τα vintage εξαρτήματα) αλλά εκεί που στράβοσα ήταν σε ένα post του που όπως το κατάλαβε έλεγε οτι πρέπει να έχει κάποιο συμφέρον ή να ξέρει κάποιον για να τον βοηθήσει... αν λοιπόν το κατάλαβα καλά... τότε τη κάθεται και ασχολείτε σε ένα φόρουμ...

όσο για το πολύμετρο εφόσον κάηκε με τη μέτρηση στο σεσουάρ προφανώς το θερμοζεύγος ήταν από αυτά τα φτηνιάρικα με τα εκτεθιμένα λεπτά συρματάκια, κάπου άγγιξαν τα δύο συρματάκια (σε διαφορετικά σημεία της αντίστασης) και έγινε διακοπή στο θερμοζεύγος και η τάση έφτασε στο πολύμετρο....

----------


## michaelcom

μα για να καηκε το θερμοζευγος προυποθετει και ενα μεγαλο τσαφ και να λιωσουν τα συρματακια.....

Παντως και εμενα εκτεθιμενα ειναι τα συρματακια και πιστευω ειναι απ τα καλα πολυμετρα..

Ποιο μοντελο μαρκα ειναι το πολυμετρο?

----------

